# bourbon (whiskey) = μπέρμπον



## nickel (Sep 15, 2011)

Το *bourbon* είναι αμερικάνικο ουίσκι, κυρίως από σπόρους καλαμποκιού. Παλιότερα επικρατούσε η γαλλική (ή γαλλοπρεπής) προφορά «μπουρμπόν», αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί αναφέρεται (π.χ. Magenta και διαδίκτυο) ότι είναι καναδέζικο ουίσκι!

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς προέκυψε η παρακάτω ιστορία για την προέλευση της λέξης (από εδώ):
*Μπέρμπον*
Το όνομα Μπέρμον (sic) προήλθε από έναν κόμη που είχε αυτό το όνομα και ασχολήθηκε με την παρασκευή του Αμερικάνικου ουίσκι.

Όπως συμφωνούν όλες οι αγγλικές πηγές, το μπέρμπον πρωτοπαρασκευάστηκε στην κομητεία του Μπέρμπον (Bourbon County) του Κεντάκι, η οποία κομητεία ονομάστηκε έτσι σε αναγνώριση του ρόλου του *βουρβόνου* βασιλιά Λουδοβίκου ΙΣΤ΄ στην αμερικανική ανεξαρτησία.

Για την ετυμολογία:
*bourbon*
type of American corn whiskey, 1846, from Bourbon County, Kentucky, where it first was made, supposedly in 1789. [...] The name reflects the fondness felt in the United States for the French royal family, and especially Louis XVI, in gratitude for the essential support he had given to the rebel colonists.
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=bourbon&searchmode=none​
Για τη... νομική περιγραφή του μπέρμπον, συμβουλευόμαστε τη Wikipedia:
The Federal Standards of Identity for Distilled Spirits (27 C.F.R. 5) state that bourbon made for consumption within the United States must meet these requirements:

Only whiskey produced in the United States can be called bourbon.
Bourbon must be made from a grain mixture that is at least 51% corn.
Bourbon must be aged in new, charred oak barrels.
Bourbon must be distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof (80% alcohol by volume).
Bourbon must be entered into the barrel for aging at no more than 125 proof (62.5% alcohol by volume).
Bourbon, like other whiskeys, must be bottled at 80 proof or more (40% alcohol by volume.)
​


----------

